# Neeed An Answer Now!!help??



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

HEY guys . Gotta chance to buy a ocean kayak yahoo for 100 bucks what do you think . It has a backrest it is a sit on top . Only downfall no storage. I am gonna buy it today its on hold . PLEase let me know if this is a goood buy . Can I just buy a bungee and some rod holders and mount them for rods and storage??Good buy or not ? 

Thanks all


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

there_in_there said:


> HEY guys . Gotta chance to buy a ocean kayak yahoo for 100 bucks what do you think . It has a backrest it is a sit on top . Only downfall no storage. I am gonna buy it today its on hold . PLEase let me know if this is a goood buy . Can I just buy a bungee and some rod holders and mount them for rods and storage??Good buy or not ?
> 
> Thanks all




HMM- does it float?? $100 for most any kayak is a bargain- depending on the shape it is in.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

if it isn't busted it's a good deal


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Not busted cracked or broken a little faded . Othere than that looks good .


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

For $100, as long as it floats, it's a good deal.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I think the yahoo was OK attempt at a white water SOT (has the knee tree thing), for $100 it is a steal.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hate to be a naysayer... a deal is only as good as the benefit acquired. Let's be honest, a hundred dollars don't buy much these days. But a $100 spent on something that does not do what you want is a wasted $100. Look into the type and determine if it has handling for what you want to do. Even if it's not top shelf but meets your needs it may be good to begin with and it shouldn't be hard to sell it for close to what you're paying.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright guys thanks for the help. I bought it. Well next question is is there anyway to add storage to this thing and rod holders? I want to make it functional as a fishing craft.Is there anything else I may need ? So that is what the thing in the middle is (ruthless) a knee tree? What functinn does this serve ? Thanks so far for everyones input !


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Dude, for a 100 bucks! good deal or not, you can get it, wet a hook and figure out this plastic fishing thingy for yourself. If you decide to get something else, I don't see were you can't get your investment back. Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

there_in_there said:


> Alright guys thanks for the help. I bought it. Well next question is is there anyway to add storage to this thing and rod holders? I want to make it functional as a fishing craft.Is there anything else I may need ? So that is what the thing in the middle is (ruthless) a knee tree? What functinn does this serve ? Thanks so far for everyones input !


The Knee Tree is so you can grip the kayak with your knees, throretically you can eskimo roll that thing. I actually rented one in Myrtle Beach way back. I even fished off of it. If it does not work for you Ill give you $100 for it. It is a great play yak for th surf.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Believe me, if you want to fish from it, you can. One of my kayaks is an Wilderness Systems Kaos. Awesome surfing yak, one of the worst fishing yaks. Only storage is a tiny 6" hatch. When I take my friends fishing with me, I let them use the other yaks and I use the Kaos. I have a PFD with lots of pockets for lures, etc. (Extrasport Osprey). I stick the butt of the rod down the front of the PFD and even troll with it that way. Caught lots of fish from it, even some pretty big ones. And I can launch through good sized surf with it. I got a small backpack from Wally World that is attached to the rear seat straps with carabiners to carry the other necessary stuff. Keeper fish go in a mesh bag carried in the footwell. Go for it!


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

Just strap a milk crate on it and go fishing. You will figure out in the first few trips what you need and where to put it :fishing:

Best part is, for a hundred bucks, you can pretty much not worry about getting overzealous with the power drill. Make all your mistakes on that yak and at the same time decide if this is something you want to pursue. When you're ready to upgrade I'm sure you could get another hundred out of it no matter how many holes are in it (assuming it still floats).


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright I think I have a I need . I have been doing sone research I think I am gonna do some drill work and attatch a bungee system. I need to get a paddle and a lifevest today and I think I am gonna head out this weekend and try her out .


----------

